# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Huggies Smart Diapers, Kimberly-Clark Corporation, Irving, Texas, United States

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Kimberly-Clark Corporation

huggies.com

----------


## Airicist

Huggies Smart Diaper
May 22, 2012




> Introducing Smart Diaper by Huggies, a mobile app that gives your baby a voice by notifying their parents of their wet or soiled diaper. With this tiny device, we have taken the guesswork out of diapering, giving you more time to bond with your baby. Huggies Smart Diaper: Innovations in Diapering.

----------

